# What do you guys think of KopyKake!???



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it worth it to invest in it? 
Anyone have on eor know someone with it? 
IS IT TACKY??!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

depends upon the application. 
It's fun to include a family photo on a cake in a frame!
Or for a cookie with a company logo.
You can make all applications as classy or as silly as the client requests and your ability takes you!


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Now are they the only game on town or is there another company that does this also


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

As a consumer, I think the cakes with the flat tops and the inkjet photos on top taste revolting. The cakes I've seen have some sort of disgusting paper substance on top (maybe rice paper) that ruins the whole mouthfeel of the cake. It's like eating takeout pizza with the box still attached.

If you want to do something to expand your business, make great bread. Not just good bread, but great bread.

There are three places in town (Syracuse, NY) that make great bread. They all sell out every day. The oldest one has a wood fired oven and been doing it for over 100 years, one for more than 50 and one for more than 20.

There are worse things than having a shop where people line up waiting for you to open.

Terry


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I NEVER TASTED IT!!
I know very well people line up for a GOOD CARB FIX!!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

this is a tool we are talking about. It has it's place and can be used well. (no I don't sell the things).
I had bought a cannon printer and purchased edible ink (tasty fhoto art)
I used to offer my clients a copy of art or invitation to be part of the overall design of the cake. 
Great for cookies with logos for business. 
don't knock it till you've perfected it.
:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

As the old crotchety baker slowly makes his way into this thread, I'm confused. The KopyKake machine I know of, is used to enlarge designs off smaller items to a size that will fit a cake or anything for that matter. It's more of a projector. They can be picked up for pennies since a fax/scanner, etc. with enlarging capabilities made its way into the kitchen.
Maybe they have the same name as the software that prints with the edible ink.????????????? 
pan


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

if you go to Kopykake web site you'll see
It's a special printer but really you can use one of their own selected photo printers with their ink to print the pics on the sheets to place on your products
But someone said its not to tasty


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The last time I saw one in use was at the Fiesta years ago. If I remember correctly they were doing something like 50,000. weekly on Selina cakes.
You can pick up the software and the cartradges cheap on ebay. The cheap cannon will do the trick. We use them for short cookies with logos for the drug reps. I'd probably buy a mixer before one of those.:smoking: 

oh, I googled kopykake and the projector I was describibg came up. BUT!!! I did not go to the official site! My bad
pan in the 

Gosh, I want a good cannoli right now


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

NO CANNOLIS IN TEXAS!!!????
I'm sure if they did have them they would be BIG
MAKE EM YOURSELF!!


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

The food network did one of their "challenges" at the Sugar Art Show. It was a wedding cake competition where the bride and groom picked the winner. I haven't seen it televised yet. Well, my boss was there for it and said that one woman did edible images on her cake and that it was beautiful. She said it looked like stained glass and that she used rice paper. 

The next day I was talking to Keegan and I asked him if it was legal. He said, "It was yesterday, but it's not today" Later we were talking to some reps from different cake supply companies who were wooing us...and we asked about setting up to do edible images. They discouraged us saying things like "it's not allowed in competition" etc. My boss said "I could care less about that. What I care about is selling beautiful cakes. And if I can cut labor costs that would be great."

Well, nothing has come of it yet and I dont think they've aired the competition yet because I've been looking for it.

However I JUST got finished watching Ace of Cakes and they did edible images. The bride had a bunch of vintage post cards that she wanted to decorate her cake so they printed them on rice paper and attached them to gumpaste "cards" and stuck them all around the cake.

What could possibly be wrong with that? Everyone is happy. lol

eeyore


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you guys actually *eaten *this stuff?

The rice paper isn't toxic, but it sure as **** isn't buttercream frosting.

Terry


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

well, i have no idea about any of this stuff here, but i think i got a pretty good idea of what it all is... i also dont know of the cost of doing such a thing . but once while watching the food channel (i am sure all professional chefs are cringing now) i saw someone use a silk screen in order to make a picture on something (dont remember what it was.... cake or something i believe)... my memory also escapes me on the process he used and other minor details. but it turned out rather well, not pictures you pick up at the drug store quality... but pretty darn nice all things considering. i have not the slightest clue on the cost or degree of difficulty and time for such a task, but i thought it could be something worth looking into... and i believe you can use a slightly more tasty medium than rice paper, like fondant(i think its spelled right...) though im not sure of the properties of the stuff at all, or maybe even butter cream... i dont know, just thought id throw the idea out... i will try and find out a bit more on the episode and show etc.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Web Monkey, have you ever tasted gum paste? Or pastillage?

Im not talking about taking a picture of aunt Betty and putting in on a buttercream sheetcake. 

Well, my boss ordered one. I dont know what brand. When we start using it I'll let y'all know how it goes.

Ive seen some pictures of how people have used it. Mostly attaching it to gum paste. The postcards was one example. Um, there was a piggy bank cake with money coming out that was made from edible images attached to gum paste. Labels on chocolate cigars. Sheet music to go with a guitar cake. I mean the possibilities are endless.

At the shop where I work, we do all kinds of things in cake. We never say no. When people call and say: "can you make a cake that looks like a ......", the answer is always "yes". So, often we can get bogged down in very tedious artwork. With edible image we can possibly produce much better results in a fraction of the time. My boss is all for that consept. lol

thanks for all the replies.

eeyore


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I couldn't help it. I had to go and find those pictures to show you guys what Im talking about. These are cakes done by a friend of a friend. Her name is Shannon but I forgot her last name. Ill find out and post it. Got to give her the credit. lol

check it out.

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172452526193

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172454719149 ---- check out the labels on the cigars and the matchbook.

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172454915784

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172464316108

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172464448326

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172455002027

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172453426259

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172453457320

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172453588593

http://www.shannonscakes.shutterfly....=1172453648266

What do ya think?

eeyore


----------



## miss jane (Feb 26, 2007)

Shannon's cakes look great. I am picking my jaw up from the floor. You are saying that these were done with Kopycake? The images are edible ink on rice paper that is glued to fondant? I know I have clients who will want this at least for a display cake. But the question of how it tastes is still open.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Parts of the cakes were done with edible image. I dont know the brand name. Yes, she put the images on gum paste or fondant. Most of the things done with the edible image woulnt be eaten anyway.

eeyore


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Is a company that offers many products. 

I currently own:

The Projector which you can place small pics and reflect them onto the cake to draw them, kopy Kake offers card sets that should cover many cake occassions.

The Edible Printer

The Airbrush...I use this EVERY DAY in my bakery.

************************************************** *******

A fair warning to anyone using images to put on their products..and take it with a grain of salt..and my reply to some of you that say..EVERYONE does it..No...not everyone..just people that don't care or don't respect the law.

It is NOT LEGAL to ANY licensed Edible image that you make yourself on your own personal printer. You cannot copy LOGOS without a release...you cannot do lables..HECK..you can't even put a Coloring book picture on your cake..

So making a copy of an "invitation" ...or even someone's picture without an Photographers release form on file is frowned upon..

These bodies of work are protected by the copywrite law. The only time I've ever used a recognizable image has been to make cakes for PERSONAL friends and then those cakes are free.

So, I don't know how "cost" effective they would be..unless you use ROYALTY FREE photos.

Just sharing what I know, not judging anyone or telling you what you should do or not do...Everyone has to do what's right for his or her own buisiness.


----------

